# Living Without Permission



## Matt Derrick (Jun 29, 2014)

Matt Derrick submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Living Without Permission - Old squatting zine about the Lower East Side of Manhattan.



> Old squatting zine about the Lower East Side of Manhattan. Mostly stories filled with art from Seth Tobacman.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

